# Lazy Winter Day Indoors



## HermanniChris (Feb 8, 2012)

There's still a lot to do here even when a good amount of the collection is indoors. Although, the following photos just go to show that the animals themselves have nothing to do at all. 

One of the Chaco tortoises moving about:






A Bowsprit tortoise debating on if it's time for a mid-day nap:





Female Egyptian tortoises relaxing and having a snack:









Some of the adult female and juvenile Western Hermann's tortoises laying around:









Spotted turtles patiently waiting in their holding tub while I clean their enclosure:





An impatient Diamondback terrapin wanting to get out of her tub asap:





Lazy, lazy female Marginated tortoises:









www.GARDENSTATETORTOISE.com

and why not a shot of some female Florida box turtles doing once again, nothing...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 8, 2012)

WOW, they look great. Just beautiful. That first picture is stunning, calendar winner!


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Greg, love that post about the Radiata being thrown over the fence!


----------



## Jacob (Feb 8, 2012)

These Are Stunning, So Many Beautiful Species.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 8, 2012)

TX, Do you wipe them down with anything, so clean and beautiful?
I have a show next month and what ever you use I would be interested in using, unless it is a trade secret, lol.....


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 8, 2012)

I use that vita-shell stuff that's it...it's on the chaco, bowsprit and western hermann's in those pics...I use it at the shows we do too, really helps anyone interesting in purchasing an animal able to see their true colors.

It makes Radiata look AMAZING.


----------



## tortuga_please (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome pics, I think you have a few more torts than I do


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice pictures, I love all the spotted turtles...


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 8, 2012)

So many rare species.. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## terryo (Feb 8, 2012)

Those pictures are amazing Chris. We can see how great you take care of your animals just by looking at them. 
OT...Could you post a picture of your high color male Eastern Box turtle? I never saw such color on a hatchling as the one I got from you. She's still small, but her color is unbelievable. I got her in October '11. People keep asking me what the father looks like and I don't have a clue.


----------

